# Classic antiquity is the work of treasure hunters



## BStankman (Sep 14, 2020)

Maybe you are like me and have wondered what these square holes are for a most of your life.

wailing wall Jerusalem





Baalbek





Luxor



​
Well I finally got my answer from a most unlikely source.  A guy who believes in rock cut structures.
As a warning, once you see this, you will not be able to unsee it.

​

So in the tradition of Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Ostia Antica being unearthed.
What we are seeing here is buildings being unearthed from encasing stone.
The squares are the excavation marks of treasure hunters that have quarried too far and gone into the original structure.

Suddenly the following structures make some logical sense.
These are all just normal built structures that were buried by catastrophe.
Dug out by people looking for some reward.
Pyroclastic flow, deluge, mud flood, Dust bowl, landslide. Sodam and Gammorah everywhere we look.

Petra



​
Qasr Al Bint



​
Bamiyan valley Afganistan



​
Lalibela Churches



​
And more too many to list in India and China, that look the same.
Don't take my word for it.  Google world heritage sites or rock cut caves and see for yourself with a new set of
eyes.
Your history is not just simple incompetence.  It is deliberate lies.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-09 00:06:54Reaction Score: 11


I can see how it's possible to split a rock like the one he shows in the movie. But building something like _Kailasa Temple_ with chisels and wooden sticks... does not register.




I'm just missing the logic here. If you have equipment to cut the below columns, why would you use a chisel?


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-09 10:30:35Reaction Score: 11


The elephant at Kailasa did not forget he wasn't carved out of solid rock.
I think he remembers being buried in a mudslide.
Notice the different colored rock  on the right.




More different colored rock here.
Convenient how it changes color right below the surface.
Someone did die at the Lycian tombs.  What kind of cataclysm caused this that could melt and deform rock?







The Spynx didn't forget either.  They messed up pretty bad digging near his ear.
And left him a funny hat.




What kind of cataclysm buried Giza?
_Single photo: 8 sided Egyptian pyramid_




And why did they get rid of the the chimney tops sticking out.




There has to be more treasure to find here.
Why don't they just dig it out already?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CyborgNinjaDate: 2018-09-09 12:28:02Reaction Score: 6




BStankman said:


> Well I finally got my answer from a most unlikely source. A guy who believes in rock cut structures.
> As a warning, once you see this, you will not be able to unsee it.


This Youtuber is Praveen Mohan, he really made a big splash onto the megalith scene around mid 2017. His videos feature many Indian sites that the majority of Megaltihic researchers have not had access to. His stuff is great and I really enjoy his videos.

However the solution to the mysterty of these "cog cuts" is not as straight forward as the theory offered up by Praveen in this video. This topic has been covered in a previous article. The mystery of cog cuts what are they for how were they made. 

Take a look and then let me know what your thoughts are. Sometimes these cuts make sense and then other times none of it makes sense. I mean just alone the share scale of these projects rules out rudimentary techniques like stone carving. There's gotta be some power tools involved. I'm not saying I know the answer but I sure know there's more to this than we understand right now.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-11 08:58:17Reaction Score: 2




CyborgNinja said:


> This Youtuber is Praveen Mohan, he really made a big splash onto the megalith scene around mid 2017. His videos feature many Indian sites that the majority of Megaltihic researchers have not had access to. His stuff is great and I really enjoy his videos.
> 
> However the solution to the mysterty of these "cog cuts" is not as straight forward as the theory offered up by Praveen in this video. This topic has been covered in a previous article. The mystery of cog cuts what are they for how were they made.
> 
> Take a look and then let me know what your thoughts are. Sometimes these cuts make sense and then other times none of it makes sense. I mean just alone the share scale of these projects rules out rudimentary techniques like stone carving. There's gotta be some power tools involved. I'm not saying I know the answer but I sure know there's more to this than we understand right now.


Praveen Mohan videos are great.  But you need to turn off the sound.  He is the youtube version of Zahi Hawass.
Repeat the lie until it gets believed, that old standby.

My favorite video is this one.


They sound like a xylophone, because they are wood in a hard candy shell. Or metal.
Sorry I overlooked another of your threads.

Sometimes rock gets quarried.



And sometimes we mold rock.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-09-12 00:04:30Reaction Score: 1


I would think the majority of "rocks" are molded, with only a very few pieces of true rock carved for those ancient architectural reasons. 

But what do you mean that Praveen is like Hawass? I haven't seen any blatant lies about him apart form misconceptions.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-13 10:13:47Reaction Score: 1




PrincepAugus said:


> But what do you mean that Praveen is like Hawass? I haven't seen any blatant lies about him apart form misconceptions.


Based on the statement _His videos feature many Indian sites that the majority of Megaltihic researchers have not had access to. _
He can control the narrative.

Do you know how google/YouTube works?  Try Kailasa Temple.
The first web result is Wikipedia.
The first video result is Phenomenal Travel Videos

Until Paul Logan or Pewdiepie make a trip there.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-13 15:08:09Reaction Score: 2


There was a farmer who had a dog and* Bingo* was his name oh! 

thank you BStankman
"These are all just normal built structures that were buried by catastrophe.
Dug out by people looking for some reward.
Pyroclastic flow, deluge, mud flood, Dust bowl, landslide. Sodam and Gammorah everywhere we look."

Uncovering, not building. 

I have read an account where workers said pretty much the same thing, they start chipping away and these structures start to revel themselves.

I haven't worked out all the cog holes to my satisfaction yet.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-14 09:35:31Reaction Score: 1




Ice Nine said:


> I have read an account where workers said pretty much the same thing, they start chipping away and these structures start to revel themselves.


Yes, in Tigray, the rock drops right off.


Ever wonder how old these really are?
Ancient Fossils are Made Up or More Recent?

Probably less than 400 years.
_79 A.D. no more: Pompeii got buried in 1631_


----------

